# Advice Neede on Purchase of Young Monkey-Is This DODGY???



## foggy (Sep 2, 2008)

I recently saw an ad for a baby capuchin monkey. i have answered the ad and someone has got back to me. They say that they live on the Isle of Man but are moving to The United States and need to re-home there 2 baby monkeys. From the email I recieved it does sound genuine as they even talk about the twice daily feeds and little nappy's and toys etc. They have agreed to let me have the baby and have asked me to send them my address details so that they can change the paper work over to me and for them to arrange the courier company to deliver the little chap to my address. They said that I will have to pay the courier company directly myself at a cost of £180, and also ask where the nearest airport to me is. They say her name is Lucy and do go on to say about her playing in there kitchen and that she needs little naps here and there just like a human baby. I really want to go ahead with this but I want a few opinions before I finalise anything.
*PLEASE HELP!!!
Best Wishes
**Sam*
​


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

foggy said:


> I recently saw an ad for a baby capuchin monkey. i have answered the ad and someone has got back to me. They say that they live on the Isle of Man but are moving to The United States and need to re-home there 2 baby monkeys. From the email I recieved it does sound genuine as they even talk about the twice daily feeds and little nappy's and toys etc. They have agreed to let me have the baby and have asked me to send them my address details so that they can change the paper work over to me and for them to arrange the courier company to deliver the little chap to my address. They said that I will have to pay the courier company directly myself at a cost of £180, and also ask where the nearest airport to me is. They say her name is Lucy and do go on to say about her playing in there kitchen and that she needs little naps here and there just like a human baby. I really want to go ahead with this but I want a few opinions before I finalise anything.
> *PLEASE HELP!!!
> Best Wishes
> **Sam*
> ​


No, do not do it, it is a scam...do not give any money to anyone unless you see the animals in the flesh.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

sounds like the normal con to me, you having to pay the courier? the airport thing?, could you not discuss making a trip to the ilse of man and picking up the monkey, are you allowed to keep it


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Its a Scam
Avoid like the plague


----------



## longhaircavies (Jun 21, 2008)

Its a hard one as you never no who you can trust. I wouldnt but then im a very cautious person. Is it not poss for you to ask to collect in person and then see what they say. If they have no probs with that then ask for a contact number to arrange this by phone, then you no things are ok.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Most likely a nasty con.
However if you think it is real then travel there yourself and collect the monkey paying cash for it.
They get the money, you get the monkey and no one has your bank details.
However I seriously think it is a con to rip you off, sorry.


----------



## foggy (Sep 2, 2008)

Good Points Guys "Thanks" I am going to put it to them that i collect her. Its just such a great opertunaty!


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

foggy said:


> *and little nappy's and toys etc*.


They are animals not children :bash:
also if this is not a scam are you going to get her a friend ? they DO NOT like to live alone 
send a message to Rory or Nerys 
im sure the info they can give you would be valuble if your thinking of taking on a monkey


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

foggy said:


> Good Points Guys "Thanks" I am going to put it to them that i collect her. *Its just such a great opertunaty!*


No it's not, it's a scam Foggy.


----------



## foggy (Sep 2, 2008)

I have emailed them back and said that i will be near the Isle of Man in the next week so can i come and pick her up ? and i said, that way i can ask you all the questions that i have to ask and that they can give me all the info and we could sign the papers there and then.
So we shall see whether they even email me back at all!!!!!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Fixx is spot on, its a Scam, and one of the oldest on the net
Don't waste any more of your time on it


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

This is a scam 100%  It is quite a common one too. You can't import monkeys into the UK airport without 6 months quarantine anyway, please don't get caught out by it. It's the fact that people think it's a good opportunity and they're getting a bargain that makes these scammers their money.

Do not pay a penny until you have seen the animals in the flesh. If it's £180 to rehome a pair of monkeys worth £1000+ you can afford to go down to the Isle of Man and collect them if it's genuine (which its not!)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> No it's not, it's a scam Foggy.


 
I totally agree here with ray 


i have seen this happen to so many people..............they use monkeys, dogs, kittens an reptiles..............stating that you can have them for free but you have to pay the courier...................then the next mail is you have to pay for shots or the courier wont bring them..............then add on paying for a travel box................then add on they have to be chipped an so on.............................my friend stupidly got scammed out of £800 before she realised she was being scammed 


seriously dont do it : victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yik.. i have to agree with fixx again...

:lol2:

its a scam.. a cappy baby, IF there was even one on the market, would go for at least 3k and upwards...

N


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The fact they say the monkey comes with diapers and toys and she takes naps, etc is just to draw the naive people in that want a cheap furry baby... Which they are not. Tis a shame so many people fall for these scams...


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there was a female black cap pinched in N.Ireland just before xmas..

should anyone ever happen to hear mentions on the grapevine of one having mysteriously turned up somewhere.. i know the owners would be very grateful for any help finding her again..

N


----------



## 11krage (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds like every other monkey scam, whatever you do don't give up any cash unless you see the animal in person. The nappys, toys, naps and such like really give it away.

If you are serious about owning monkeys then there are safer ways, and enough knowledgable keepers to inform you about the right enclosure, food, care, etc. It'd be pricey of course, but really, a cheap monkey is a giant red flag, and likely only exists in the virtual world. This forum is a good resource for sensible exotic ownership.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

If it sounds to good to be true...It is


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

also, anyone who's willing to sell a single monkey, to live alone is either NOT a good keeper/breeder or is scamming you. Responsible monkey keepers do not sell or keep monkeys alone.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Have to agree with fixx on this one. Leave well alone and heed the sensible advice given by others.


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Did they ever get back to you, out of interest?


----------



## w33connie (Sep 21, 2008)

*Defra license needed*



foggy said:


> I recently saw an ad for a baby capuchin monkey. i have answered the ad and someone has got back to me. They say that they live on the Isle of Man but are moving to The United States and need to re-home there 2 baby monkeys. From the email I recieved it does sound genuine as they even talk about the twice daily feeds and little nappy's and toys etc. They have agreed to let me have the baby and have asked me to send them my address details so that they can change the paper work over to me and for them to arrange the courier company to deliver the little chap to my address. They said that I will have to pay the courier company directly myself at a cost of £180, and also ask where the nearest airport to me is. They say her name is Lucy and do go on to say about her playing in there kitchen and that she needs little naps here and there just like a human baby. I really want to go ahead with this but I want a few opinions before I finalise anything.
> *PLEASE HELP!!!
> Best Wishes
> **Sam*
> ​





Apparently....... you need a license for them and they are vicious little buggers :whistling2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

you do indeed need a DWAL

(dangerous wild animals license)

to keep one privately

and they can get a bit funny when they hit sexual maturity i am told yes!!!

N


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Friend has a sanctuary with rescue caps ... one of them (the cross eyed one) was kept illegally in a flat! He was found because he threw a TV out of the window!


----------

